# Spring snowboarding clothing advice



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I usually wear what I wear the rest of the year minus my extra merino layers. I'll throw on my under armour bases, regular pants, and a tech hoodie on warmer days. Only time I really ever wear an actual jacket are storms and below freezing. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> I usually wear what I wear the rest of the year minus my extra merino layers. I'll throw on my under armour bases, regular pants, and a tech hoodie on warmer days. Only time I really ever wear an actual jacket are storms and below freezing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk




So I need a tech hoodie, cause I usually wear a base layer and a jacket. I know for sure it'll be to hot!! How do I know if a hoodie is tech? I guess I'll but one at the town center...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

True tech hoodies usually have a DWR coating, thumb holes, taped zippers and the like. I like saga and moo lab's tech hoodies. They're by far the best I've found. Most brands are just a regular hoodie with a crappy water repellent treatment, but these things are legit. I actually wear them as a main jacket most of the time. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> True tech hoodies usually have a DWR coating, thumb holes, taped zippers and the like. I like saga and moo lab's tech hoodies. They're by far the best I've found. Most brands are just a regular hoodie with a crappy water repellent treatment, but these things are legit. I actually wear them as a main jacket most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk




Thanks, hopefully I'll be able to find them up there, what's the price range?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Really depends what you're looking at. Moo labs are about 95 usd. The sagas I have I snagged for $30 on ebay, but they're last season. Another decent option is the DC snowstar. Usually see them in the 50-75 usd range, but I don't like them as much. Honestly, I think you'd be fine with a regular hoodie. The most important piece of soft goods for snowboarding is your pants. Unless you plan on rolling around in the snow, I wouldn't sweat it too much. If you're going to a brick and mortar store, I don't know what else to suggest as I have no way of knowing what any one store carries. Those are just the ones I've had good experiences with. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

IMO: keep the shell, loose the insulation layers....


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

^ that works too. Like I said, pants are the most important soft goods when temperatures rise.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Pants are covers good last years Burton something...

My jack is one piece and can't taken apart. I'll just try a regular hoodie on the first day and take it from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

All this talk about board quivers, but I never hear people talk about apparel quivers lol. Yeah if you only have an insulated jacket, I'd invest in a good hoodie. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> All this talk about board quivers, but I never hear people talk about apparel quivers lol. Yeah if you only have an insulated jacket, I'd invest in a good hoodie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk




Riding 10 days a year equipment is limited... But it sounds like a good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah I guess if that's all you do, doesn't make much sense to throw a lot of money at it. I'd still check out the ones I mentioned if you get a chance. They're great daily wear hoodies too. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Will look into it, thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

Bataleon85 said:


> All this talk about board quivers, but I never hear people talk about apparel quivers lol. Yeah if you only have an insulated jacket, I'd invest in a good hoodie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


sounds like a new thread...


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys, slush is king!!! Heavenly 3 days... After dying of heat on the first day I just put a regular hoodie with a thermal base layer and it was the best decision of the week! 

I will now look out for a tech hoodie for the next season...just to be on the safe side...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

yoav said:


> Guys, slush is king!!!


Sure is! Next 4 days are bluebird and above 0 on the mountain here, should hit 10 degrees Celsius on Friday ?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Just to add my 2 cents, I rode up at Heavenly this past weekend and it reached around 60 F (around 15 C). I wore a soft shell. I was pretty hot at the base, but I was fine opening up my jacket on the lift ride up and closing it before going down. Would have been roasting if I'd done any hiking or other major physical exertion.

If I'm just cruising around, at those temps I can honestly get by with shorts and t-shirts, but this spring I've been experimenting with euro carves and new tricks, and falling on slush with bare skin suuuucks.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

This is how I ride in the spring:


----------

